# 2510 DTC alternator wiring



## Adam kuehne (Jul 18, 2020)

New here and recently purchased a Long 2510 DTC. The prior owner installed a Delco alternator. It works great but no gauges. I bought an oem alternator but I am not sure exactly how it gets wired. I looked in the manual and it wasn’t much help. Does anyone have a better diagram or a picture?


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello Adam,
Welcome. I'm not exactly sure how the alternator is setup on the 2510 but, the prior owner of my tractor also changed to the AC/Delco alternator. I also looked into changing it back to the original setup and learned that it was a two piece system. I have the older Long 460 and it requires the generator/alternator and a voltage regulator. 
After learning this, I decided to leave it alone. Although I don't have a guage, I do have a generator light that works very well. I have had the belt break once and the light coming on is what prompted me to check the belt and alternator. 
Another plus with the Delco is you can DIY rebuild it pretty cheap if the need arises. I've done this on the same type of alternator in an old Chevy truck. Easy peezy.
Just a suggestion to get you to ensure that you know what you may be getting into. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam kuehne (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks gasmith. All the factory wiring exists including the voltage regulator. It all appears to be intact and the voltage regulator looks to be in good shape. Hoping someone can point me toward wiring it back to original.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Adam kuehne said:


> Thanks gasmith. All the factory wiring exists including the voltage regulator. It all appears to be intact and the voltage regulator looks to be in good shape. Hoping someone can point me toward wiring it back to original.


Well, I have a wiring diagram that covers the older Long 510. Understand, I don't know how or if there are any differences from the newer Long 2510 but, here it is.
View attachment Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.PDF


Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

